# Muzzle Loader Question



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 17, 2012)

At the muzzleloader shoot the other day, a couple of grey beards were talking about the civil war. They said the soldiers used a tow to clean their guns. What is a tow?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

They are probably talkin` about tow fiber and used on the jag as a cleanin` patch. Tow is a byproduct of the spinnin` and weavin` cloth process.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Nic, I often wondered what they meant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tow

"In the textile industry, a tow (rhymes with cow, unless referring to cellulose acetate which sounds like toe) is a coarse, broken fibre such as flax, hemp, or jute.[1] Flax tows are often used as upholstery stuffing, and tows in general are frequently cut up to produce staple fibre."

I have on several occasions seen a worm called a tow worm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

It makes a good tinder for flint and steel fire too, but you must keep it dry. It seems to draw moisture like a sponge.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 17, 2012)

AHHH that is good to know. I have a flint n steel but aint never give er a try.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 17, 2012)

A couple of hanks of Tow






And a worm to wrap the tow on and scrub your barrel





Usually they would start with water to scrub it out until it was clean, then run a bit with some tallow or grease.


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 17, 2012)

I love this site. I've learned today what tow is and that it can be used as tender. Now where can I get some? Tender seems to be the weak link in my flint and steel fire starting kit.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 17, 2012)

You can get some at Smiling Fox Forge. 
http://www.smilingfoxforgellc.com/details.asp?id=39


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 17, 2012)

I can see you are not rookies at m/l . I'am glad some of you learned something. Most of you hit it on the head!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## smithey (Feb 18, 2012)

*flax tow*

Im in my 70s and used tow since I started muzzleloading 0over 50 years ago. Civil war definition gives tow as remnants of flax fibers used in weaving. I reenacted for over 30 years and used flax to clear fouling when barrel became fouled when we were live firing at some live fire events.
A caution which is in several books about using flax. There will remain fibers sometimes when using this as cleaning and when loaded and fired sometime will leave embers. I personally had this happen when live firing and got a real surprise the next cartridge I poured down the barrel.Needless to say I never used flax again for this purpose. Hope this adds a little info.You can buy flax tow from Dixie Guns works for something like 4.00 for a large hank.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (May 2, 2012)

Nic Is There Anything That You Dont Know About The "Oldways" lol...Would Love To Own A """"REAL MUZZLELOADER"""" And Be able To Shoot It Well!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Nic Is There Anything That You Dont Know About The "Oldways" lol...Would Love To Own A """"REAL MUZZLELOADER"""" And Be able To Shoot It Well!!!!!





There is a lot I don`t know, and every man that posts in this part of the forum has something to teach all of us. That is a characteristic of this primitive skills bunch and those who practice this stuff. They give freely of their time and knowledge. I`ve learned from them as well.


----------



## Supercracker (May 2, 2012)

it's also what was used as a cushion wad under the shot in smoothbores.


----------



## mmarkey (May 2, 2012)

Tow is the fiber obtained from flax plant to make linen fabric. It is usually very light blond in color after it's been worked. The more you work it the lighter it gets. Have you ever heard of a kid referred to as a "tow head" pretty common in New England. Usually refers to a child with very light blond hair color almost white.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 2, 2012)

What y'all call croaker sacks down there are called "tow (pronounced toe) sacks here.


----------

